
Show HN: Plectica – Diagram almost anything, together - dougwbrunton
https://www.plectica.com/welcome/technologists
======
dougwbrunton
Here's a link to an editable copy of one of those maps to get a feel for how
it works (changes won't be saved) --
[https://www.plectica.com/maps/embedded/CW8BMJWS3/edit](https://www.plectica.com/maps/embedded/CW8BMJWS3/edit)

We've made some tradeoffs between flexibility and constraints/structure here
-- any feedback is most welcome!

~~~
montroser
I've been using this for brainstorming/planning and mostly loving it. There's
a little bit of a learning curve, and some things I wish it did differently...
But we are using it more and more instead of shared Google docs / screen
sharing

One thing I wish it had was a comments feature so that people could leave
feedback on a section of the diagram

~~~
dougwbrunton
Sweet! We're actually prototyping comments and getting feedback on those
mockups and prototypes right now. If you're up for a quick chat about pain
points and the comments feature, please reach out directly, I'd love to chat.
I'm doug at plectica dot com.

